# which way is up



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, earlier today it looks like I validated the reason why I really should have a smart phone for work. I do not WANT one for the distractions, BUT . . . . 


It was one of those papers that the top was not easily distinguishable. Usually I ask the HO what he/she thinks. But this HO is in Spain. And no one to ask if I could use a family computer, go on line, and find a pic.

So I took a guess and hung a bolt. It looked wrong. Called the WW, who luckily was still home. She searched and found a pic. I was right, I was wrong, but also lucky. Was able to peel the strips off and reverse them. 

Smart phone would have enabled me to search from the get go. 

The only alternative is to print out a pic before going to the job.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, they can be a distraction if you aren't careful. But there have been a few times where mine has saved ma a ton of time on the job. Those few times paid for the cost of the phone and service plan - and then some.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wait a minute...hold the phone!:blink:
You mean to tell me that an old ******* painter from Mississippi (me) got a smart phone before you did? Well, butter my ass and call me a biscuit.
Hurry up and get one, daArch. I wanna see if you have a love/hate relationship with yours like I do.:thumbsup:
The phone, I mean.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Well, earlier today it looks like I validated the reason why I really should have a smart phone for work. I do not WANT one for the distractions, BUT . . . .
> 
> 
> It was one of those papers that the top was not easily distinguishable. Usually I ask the HO what he/she thinks. But this HO is in Spain. And no one to ask if I could use a family computer, go on line, and find a pic.
> ...


Up is always up. 



slinger58 said:


> Wait a minute...hold the phone!:blink:
> You mean to tell me that an old ******* painter from Mississippi (me) got a smart phone before you did? Well, butter my ass and call me a biscuit.
> Hurry up and get one, daArch. I wanna see if you have a love/hate relationship with yours like I do.:thumbsup:
> The phone, I mean.


lol a buttered ass does not go over well in the south.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends on whose ass is getting buttered.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Depends on whose ass is getting buttered.:jester:


lol you said it was yours.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I really need to quit replying to your posts. Or at least think more before I do.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I really need to quit replying to your posts. Or at least think more before I do.:jester:


Now you are just being silly.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Give me a minute, I'm thinking.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Give me a minute, I'm thinking.


lol you crack me up. 
I thought you were suppose to think in between key strokes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm working two threads at once. And I'm old.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I'm working two threads at once. And I'm old.


Pace your self. I don't want to feel guilty for you blowing a fuse.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I start to short out, I'll grab a Bud-Lite Lime.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol Got to make sure the meds are close I always say.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> lol Got to make sure the meds are close I always say.


Yup. Can't always count on iced tea to make the circuits work properly.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Yup. Can't always count on iced tea to make the circuits work properly.


Hear that. Steve has other meds but in the south it will be about another 5yrs.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's overly optimistic. We still have "dry" counties here. Lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> That's overly optimistic. We still have "dry" counties here. Lol.


Probably true We are about 10yrs behind the rest of the country. 

They are few and far between here. The south is not like it used to be, so many transplants that things will eventually change. Of course I thought we would have the lottery by now lol.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW, where is daArch. This is _his_ smart phone thread after all.
Isn't it?:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm here, took a break for supper and TV ketchup with the WW - DVR was almost FULL

(now THERE's an image that can be skewed to the non family friendly

BOY, you two do a great Richards imitation :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

The local ordinances are the true source of comedy. At the closest Wal-Mart here, you can buy beer on Sunday only between the hours of 11 a.m. and 5 p.m. Travel 400 yards East, and you can buy it from 5 a.m. till 11 p.m.
But in both places, you have to buy 6-packs or more. No singles.
If you want to buy a single, you have to go to the next county (about 8 miles).
And there you can buy 24/7 except on election days while the polls are open.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> I'm here, took a break for supper and TV ketchup with the WW - DVR was almost FULL
> 
> (now THERE's an image that can be skewed to the non family friendly
> 
> BOY, you two do a great Richards imitation :thumbup:


Steve has been quite a source of inspiration to me in my time here on PT.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Steve has been quite a source of inspiration to me in my time here on PT.


Yup, he certainly is an inspiration and has a following












 :lol: :laughing:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finally got my pic on PT. That's me right behind Steve.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Finally got my pic on PT. That's me right behind Steve.:thumbsup:



This song must be about you


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol. So who does SR's song. Leon Russell?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. So who does SR's song. Leon Russell?


I kinda see SR as royalty, so I'd say Gene Chandler


..

..







.

.

or maybe Seals & Crofts


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I need a tutorial for PT posting so I could put up that kinda stuff.
I was thinking "Back to the Island" by Leon Russell for SR.:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

just copy and paste the url of a u-tube vid.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:w00t: Help ...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Wait a minute...hold the phone!:blink:
> You mean to tell me that an old ******* painter from Mississippi (me) got a smart phone before you did? Well, butter my ass and call me a biscuit.
> Hurry up and get one, daArch. I wanna see if you have a love/hate relationship with yours like I do.:thumbsup:
> The phone, I mean.


you don't mind if I borrow that , do you Slinger?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> you don't mind if I borrow that , do you Slinger?


Ummmm. I'm kinda scared to answer that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Ummmm. I'm kinda scared to answer that.


Don't worry I answered in a pm lol.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Don't worry I answered in a pm lol.


stop messin in the threads Sean and get your buttered ass back to pm...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Don't worry I answered in a pm lol.


Lol. Never doubted you would.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> stop messin in the threads Sean and get your buttered ass back to pm...


And now_ whose_ ass is buttered?:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol you trying to get this shut down?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> lol you trying to get this shut down?


Shut down? We're talking about smart phones here. What are _you_ talking about?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Shut down? We're talking about smart phones here. What are _you_ talking about?


Nothin to see here lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Shut down? We're talking about smart phones here. What are _you_ talking about?


Smart phones, or ***xx, same thing to some lmao.

***xx is ok but A-p-r-on is taboo. Too funny.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Smart phones, or ***x same thing to some lmao.
> 
> ****os is ok but A-p-r-on is taboo. Too funny.


I'm sorry I can't control him when he gets like this lol...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm sorry I can't control him when he gets like this lol...


lmao.

I had to go back and see who started this thread so I could decide if I felt bad.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Smart phones, or dildos, same thing to some lmao.
> 
> ****os is ok but A-p-r-on is taboo. Too funny.


It's a crazy world, ain't it. 
Been fun guys and gals, Slinger's gonna call it a night.
Be well all.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> It's a crazy world, ain't it.
> Been fun guys and gals, Slinger's gonna call it a night.
> Be well all.


Crazy indeed. Take it easy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

workaholic said:


> crazy indeed. Take it easy.


17042...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> 17042...


When I pass Bill I will have to kill myself but luckily he keeps adding to the count daily.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm like the energizer bunny.

I'll retire when I get 10,000 thanks :thumbup:


----------

